# Ports & Packages [Stable] in sync



## rockHardRideFre (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I upgraded 9.0 -> 9.1 on my netbook and only then found out that there are no packages for 9.1-RELEASE. On my desktops, I keep ports and packages at the RELEASE versions, so I only have to compile when I need non-default options or when there are no packages. I think I could also use the STABLE packages that way but then I need to get somehow the ports snapshot that was used to compile the 9-STABLE packages? I think I could use subversion but then I need to know the revision number of that snapshot. What do you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Transfer the tbz 9-STABLE from the desktop to the netbook via usb thumbdrive? 

```
portmaster -L --index-only | tee -a /tmp/today_I.log
grep version /tmp/today_I.log
.....
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/subversion-1.7.1.tbz && pkg_add /mnt/subversion-1.7.2.tbz
```


----------



## rockHardRideFre (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I can't transfer packages from the desktop to the netbook because they are of different architectures. I'm looking for a way to find out which ports snapshot was used to build the 9-STABLE packages currently available. Then I could just install all the big packages with pkg_add and have the ports collection for the rest.


----------

